# Chargeur Macbook Pro 13"



## celinev (24 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour !

Le chargeur de mon macbook pro est en train de lâcher : la gaine près de l'aimant se "décompose". J'avais déjà mis un petit morceau de scotch qui a réglé le problème quelques temps mais la gaine a continué à s'abimer. J'ai remis du scotch blanc mais j'ai peur du court-circuit. Y a t-il un risque uniquement pour le chargeur ? ou également pour mon macbook ? je n'y connais absolument rien et j'ai lu un peu de tout sur les forums.

Je pense donc investir dans un nouveau chargeur. De toute manière, je me dis que le problème ne sera que reporté sinon ... autant ne pas prendre de risques ! qu'en pensez-vous ?

Je voulais également savoir quel type de chargeur je devais prendre si j'en rachète un ? c'est bien un 60W pour les macbook pro ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Pour le chargeur des MBP 13", c'est des 60 Watts pour tous les modèles (selon Mactracker).

Pour le cour-circuit, j'ai aucune idée mais je conseille d'investir dans une nouvelle alimentation, pour ne pas prendre de risque. Vous pouvez toujours laisser la vieille à un endroit ou vous l'utilisez occasionnellement (travail par ex. si c'est le mac privé) tant que le câble n'est pas encore trop endommagé.


----------



## celinev (24 Décembre 2012)

Je vous remercie !

Vous ne savez pas si je peux en trouver un moins cher qq part ? (informaticien de ville par exemple ?) ou s'il est quand meme plus prudent de l'acheter chez Apple ?


----------



## Doan (24 Décembre 2012)

Est-ce-que ton Macbook est encore sous garantie ?
Car s'il l'est, la garantie prend en charge le chargeur, et tu pourra donc le faire changer gratuitement au lieu d'en acheter un nouveau.

S'il ne l'est pas, je te conseille fortement d'acheter un nouveau chargeur.


----------



## celinev (24 Décembre 2012)

Doan a dit:


> Est-ce-que ton Macbook est encore sous garantie ?
> Car s'il l'est, la garantie prend en charge le chargeur, et tu pourra donc le faire changer gratuitement au lieu d'en acheter un nouveau.
> 
> S'il ne l'est pas, je te conseille fortement d'acheter un nouveau chargeur.



Non, il n'est plus sous garantie. Je viens de faire réparer mon macbook pour un souci d'affaissement du topcase, pris en charge par mon assurance bancaire (ouf !) J'aurais dû essayer de faire passer mon chargeur dans le devis ... apple sont plutot conciliants. Mais je n'y ai pas du tout pensé ...

j'en commanderai un sur leur site.


----------



## Doan (24 Décembre 2012)

Pourquoi ne pas tenter de faire la même chose pour ton chargeur avec ton assurance bancaire ?


----------



## edd72 (24 Décembre 2012)

celinev a dit:


> Vous ne savez pas si je peux en trouver un moins cher qq part ? (*informaticien de ville* par exemple ?) ou s'il est quand meme plus prudent de l'acheter chez Apple ?



C'est quoi un informaticien de ville? Un mec que se fourni chez les chinois et qui va te revendre de la daube le double de son prix d'achat?

Soyons sérieux, si tu tiens à ta machine, prend un magsafe Apple officiel.

Si tu n'y tiens pas plus que cela, prend du chinois mais fourni toi directement à la source (prix frais de port compris: http://www.buyincoins.com/new_en/de...r-charger-for-apple-macbook-product-2512.html)


----------



## celinev (24 Décembre 2012)

@Doan : ça a été la galère, ils demandent une tonne de papiers, ils font tout pour décourager les clients ... j'ai été près de 3 mois sans mon mac. Mais ça en valait le coup (plus de 230e de réparation) Là, mon chargeur aura le temps de mourir ... 

@edd72 : je suis d'accord avec toi. je voulais juste savoir si vous n'aviez pas de bons plans à me filer.


----------



## kaos (27 Décembre 2012)

j'ai acheté un chargeur compatible ou contrefaçon au choix  sur amazon .

25 euros port compris ... il alimente actuellement mon mac et ça marche depuis 1 an.

Maintenant méfiance , certains modéles seraient de tres mauvaise qualité , donc ragarde tjrs les commentaires , en prenant en compte que lorsque tout va bien , on laisse pas de comm hein , c'est souvent ceux qui ont un soucis qui en laissent ... bref .


Voilà

Ah yes , c'est celui là iMoove il me semble mais l'ambout est identique aux nouveaux modéles , contrairement a la photo
http://www.amazon.fr/IMOOVE-Chargeu...1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356602451&sr=8-2-fkmr0


----------



## edd72 (27 Décembre 2012)

Moi, je suis certain que ce chargeur "Imoove" est identique à celui de buyincoins vendu 14&#8364; Frais de port compris (18$). 
J'ai pu vérifier qu'on retrouve ces produits rebrandés avec des noms de marque fantaisiste à l'identique, en prenant une marge de plus de 30% au passage.

Le fait n'est pas que "ça marche" ou "ça marche pas", ça fonctionne, là n'est pas le problème. La question serait plutôt "ce qui en sort est-il stable?", "et quelles sont les normes quaités auxquelles ce matériel a été soumis? (auto-combustion en cas de surtension ou usage prolongé, etc.)", a réponse est aucune.
Le problème est plus de savoir les dégâts que ce matériel cause petit à petit au MBP (qui a une valeur bien pus élevée qu'un chargeur) et les risques qu'il fait courir au foyer.

Et puis les commentaires en bas de la page Amazon indiquée par Kaos laissent peu de doutes...


----------



## kaos (27 Décembre 2012)

ben moi le mien marche nikel depuis deux ans , 3 comm négatifs sur combien de vendus ?
On sait pas , des milliers sans doute ...

Au final , apple en vands un paquet aussi et combien voit on de chargeurs HS sur le forum ?

Je pense qu'ils délivrent tous le même courant mais après c'est la qualité des cacbles et plastiques qui est en cause.

Mais Apple abuse avec ses chargeurs à 80 euros qui au final ne tiennent pas beaucoup plus finalement ? 

Pas évident de faire un choix ...


----------



## edd72 (27 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> ben moi le mien marche nikel depuis deux ans



Tout à l'heure c'était:



kaos a dit:


> il alimente actuellement mon mac et ça marche depuis 1 an.



Le temps passe vite ;p



kaos a dit:


> Au final , apple en vands un paquet aussi et combien voit on de chargeurs HS sur le forum ?



Il y a une différence entre un chargeur HS et un chargeur dangereux... 



kaos a dit:


> Je pense qu'ils délivrent tous le même courant mais après c'est la qualité des cacbles et plastiques qui est en cause.



En cause de quoi? Du prix? Détrompes-toi, ouvre un chargeur officiel et un chargeur "no name", tu verras tout de suite la différence (soudures pourraves, pas d'isolation, connectique de mauvaise qualité y compris coté 220v...)

Bref, je crois qu'on a fait le tour, chacun voit midi à sa porte, le tout est d'être conscient  qu'on achète de la daube et d'accepter les conséquences (début  d'incendie, batterie ou ordi flingué...).
Et tu n'auras aucun recours (ton vendeur indépendant sur Amazon est un mec comme toi et moi qui s'est mis en "auto entrepeneur", qui commande en Chine et qui revend en France en prenant 10&#8364; de marge sur chaque vente, il ne s'assure même pas que ce qu'il vend respecte les normes en vigueur dans le pays)

A noter que sous garantie (initiale ou AppleCare), Apple remplace les chargeurs HS sans poser de question même s'il a été sauvagement maltraité (câble dénudé à force de mauvaises torsions, etc.).


----------



## kaos (27 Décembre 2012)

Les composants doivent certainement pas être de la même qualité ! ni même les tolérances constructeurs !

Effecivelement , mon chargeur je l'ai pas depuis 2 ans  mais 1 an environ , met ça sur le compte d'une faute de frappe .

Chez Macway il n'y en à pas ? je sais plus si ils en font des compatibles ... brefs , Apple est pas seule a savoir fabriquer une bonne alimentation quand même .

Après comme tu dis Ed72 , un ordi coute la peau du C** , est ce que ça vaut la peine de risquer de l'abimer pour une économie de 50/60 euros .... ?

Meme si je suis content de mon chargeur si c'etait a refaire je sais pas si je prendrais le risque ...


----------



## edd72 (27 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> brefs , Apple est pas seule a savoir fabriquer une bonne alimentation quand même




Je suis tout à fait d'accord, il peut y avoir des autres "vraies" marques qui fabriqueraient des MagSafe de bonne qualité.
Le problème c'est qu'il y a un brevet sur le connecteur et qu'en conséquence aucun fabriquant ne peut légalement en produire.
Reste donc que la contrefaçon chinoise avec les travers que l'on connait souvent (rentabilité maximum, qualité sacrifiée...).

Disons que, perso, j'ai déjà flingué une carte mère de MBP avec du chinois (pas avec un chargeur mais avec un hub USB alimenté -ça a grillé tous les ports USB de la CM-), j'ai pu faire marcher la garantie avec la carte "j'ai rien fait, je comprend pas" mais bon je fais gaffe depuis surtout quand ça touche au courant.


----------



## kaos (27 Décembre 2012)

Oh 

T'as du l'avoir mauvaise


----------



## edd72 (27 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Oh
> 
> T'as du l'avoir mauvaise



Clair. Ma machine avait tout juste un an et ça m'aurait bien fait ch*** d'en racheter une tout ça pour avoir essayé d'économiser 5 sur un hub USB alimenté...
Donc depuis, je fais gaffe à ce que je branche... 

En fait, je pense qu'il y a quand même un problème de "protection" des MBP. Il n'y a pas de disjoncteur niveau MBP (sans doute à cause de la miniaturisation), au moindre problème (surtension, mauvais branchement, court circuit...), c'est la CM qui morfle... et c'est 800 minimum de réparation.


----------



## celinev (28 Décembre 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Finalement j'ai commandé un nouveau chargeur apple sur rue du commerce, je devrais le recevoir demain. Je n'ai pas voulu prendre de risques ! Même si je ne pense pas avoir utilisé mon chargeur comme une sauvage, je serai 2 fois plus vigilante avec le nouveau !


----------



## celinev (31 Décembre 2012)

J'ai reçu mon nouveau chargeur MBP aujourd'hui. Seulement je remarque qu'il a tendance à chauffer (ce que je n'avais jamais remarqué sur l'ancien) et quand je le mets contre mon oreille, j'entends une sorte de grésillement permanent. Est-ce normal ?


----------



## edd72 (31 Décembre 2012)

Un transformateur dégage de la chaleur, c'est normal.

Pour le bruit, je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais eu l'idée d'y coller mon oreille.


----------



## kaos (31 Décembre 2012)

celinev a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon nouveau chargeur MBP aujourd'hui. Seulement je remarque qu'il a tendance à chauffer (ce que je n'avais jamais remarqué sur l'ancien) et quand je le mets contre mon oreille, j'entends une sorte de grésillement permanent. Est-ce normal ?



Tu cherches la petite bete hein ? :love:

A mon avis c'est le simple bruit de la tension électrique ?


----------



## celinev (1 Janvier 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Tu cherches la petite bete hein ? :love:
> 
> A mon avis c'est le simple bruit de la tension électrique ?



Je l'ai juste mis contre mon oreille parce que je n'avais jamais remarqué que mon ancien chargeur chauffait et donc écouter s'il y avait un bruit suspect ... mais tu as sans doute raison, j'ai tendance à toujours chercher la petite bête !
De toute manière le chargeur est garanti un an ... le principal est que ça ne mette pas en péril mon MBP ! 

Merci pour votre aide.

Et bonne année à tous !


----------



## TheoC (1 Janvier 2013)

J'avais déjà eu un problème avec mon chargeur MacBook Pro et je l'avais remmener ou je l'avais acheter (un Revendeur Agrée Apple) et il m'avait remplacer mon chargeur.
Mais vu que le tient n'est plus en garantie, tu n'auras pas le choix que d'en racheter un. :/


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué que le chargeur de mon MBP, lorsque le témoin est vert, le témoin clignote par moment. Mais il ne clignote pas quand il est orange. De plus, il s'est éteint une fois et le mac était alimenté par la batterie. Le chargeur n'a que deux mois.

Est-ce que il y a une variation de tension et je risque une panne du chargeur ou c'est juste le témoin ?


----------



## edd72 (4 Janvier 2013)

217ae1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai remarqué que le chargeur de mon MBP, lorsque le témoin est vert, le témoin clignote par moment. Mais il ne clignote pas quand il est orange. De plus, il s'est éteint une fois et le mac était alimenté par la batterie. Le chargeur n'a que deux mois.
> 
> Est-ce que il y a une variation de tension et je risque une panne du chargeur ou c'est juste le témoin ?



Si la lumière s'éteint, c'est soit:
- Ta prise murale/multiprise/rallonge ne délivre plus de courant (coupure)
- Ton Magsafe n'est plus branché/mal branché/présente des faux contacts dans le câble


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Janvier 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Si la lumière s'éteint, c'est soit:
> - Ta prise murale/multiprise/rallonge ne délivre plus de courant (coupure)
> - Ton Magsafe n'est plus branché/mal branché/présente des faux contacts dans le câble



OK, il me semble que mes autres appareils avaient encore du courant. Peut-être c'était du à une surtention. Tant que ça ne se reproduit pas, je vais pas m'inquiéter.

le câble était un peu tordu dans l'emballage au niveau du chargeur, c'est possible qu'il soit endommagé.


----------



## Mons (20 Novembre 2013)

J'ai déjà entendu des grésillement venir du "boitier" de mon câble d'alimentation il y a quelques semaines.

Par ailleurs, mon chargeur vient à l'instant de me lâcher, la gaine avait aussi commencé a se décomposer il y a quelques mois de cela. Je compte le remplacer par un officiel, mais pour la qualité apple, on repassera, c'est le 2eme qui pète en moins de 3 ans (le premier souffrait d'un faux contact) et cette fois plus de garantie! pourtant je fais attention à ne pas trop les tordre


----------

